# Wtf is wrong in this country?



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

So do we have to apply again now even though the classes are starting on 28th? Anybody?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yaar Lahore high court gave ne hi policy suspend krdi thi
Ab UHS khudi lagi hoi hai dobara se ajeeb mazak hai
Muje Lmdc se msg aya hoa hai Monday ko meri White coat ceremony hai
Fee wagera sab hogaya hai
Itne colleges me itne students ne fee dedi hai
Wtf is wrong with UHS kya yaar sakoon nai hai kabi policy hai kabi rejected hai
Mazak bana deya hai 
Awaam ka future aur paisa laga hoa hai and they just don't give a **** about it


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Weed said:


> So do we have to apply again now even though the classes are starting on 28th? Anybody?


Well yea I guess we need someone like Oliver queen to save this country,
Any volunteers???


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > So do we have to apply again now even though the classes are starting on 28th? Anybody?
> ...


Haan jaa ke UHS ko kehte hain 'you have failed this country' xD


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > So do we have to apply again now even though the classes are starting on 28th? Anybody?
> ...


Arrow k pehle 3 seasons hi achai hain. Gets lame after that. 
Anyways brb killing myself.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Aren't sat 2 kids exempt from this policy? 
I mean, from what I gathered, all LHC ever did was call on pmdc for an answer about the travesty with sat 2 students. The notification never did mention anything about stopping admission process altogether.
I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but they are not just gonna ignore the 6-7 hundred kids who've submitted the fee.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

I've already submitted the fee :-| 
An pmdc apni mrzi k college mai daal dygi :-| mtlb ab hmen college b change krna pryga phir sy kia?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

LHC ne policy reject ki thi and Private Colleges were asked to conitnue their admissions as usual 
Tab hi to sab ne feee leni shuru ki dobara se
Aur abi LHC ne kuch nai kaha
This is UHS saying on its own
LHC ki last statement private colleges ke favour me thi and it asked PMDC to submit a reply on 27th Nov 
I think sirf paisay khane hain ab inho ne kuch aur nahi krna


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

like agar uhs ki list k according hmara name kisi or college mai ajaey n hmny admission kahin or kraya hua hy phir kia bnyga :-|


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Soha karim said:


> like agar uhs ki list k according hmara name kisi or college mai ajaey n hmny admission kahin or kraya hua hy phir kia bnyga :-|


Toh phir fee us college mai transfer ho jaye gi.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Man im now even more worried than the MCAT days. Wtf is happening? Is this the final decision? That the centralized system will be implemented?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeh UHS ko sakoon kyun nahi hai yaar
Hum apni marzi ki jagha bi nai jaskte kya ab
Merit pe hi hoa hai Lmdc mera
Donation to nai di jo bare insaaf krne aye hain yeh bc


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

PS i know this student jiska Rashif latif hoa and they contacted the college aj hi is sab ke baad and they said ke ap ayein classes shuru hori hain, the colleges will handle this 
Yeh sab chalta rehna hai


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Which means yeh case ab larte raheinge and Colleges itne sare nai hone wale blacklist ab, jiska jider hoa hai jaye waha


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kya chal raha hay?? 
Mera b ho chuka hay lmdc m admission.. Monday ko orientation hay..or b bht colleges ki hay or ab end pay yeh news day di hay?? Wtf!! Koi kuch btaye ga? Ye announcement LHC nay kab ki hay?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Kya chal raha hay??
> Mera b ho chuka hay lmdc m admission.. Monday ko orientation hay..or b bht colleges ki hay or ab end pay yeh news day di hay?? Wtf!! Koi kuch btaye ga? Ye announcement LHC nay kab ki hay?


Same, i got those texts ke medical reports le ke ani and white coat ceremony hai Monday ko..
I don't think so ab kuch hoga 
Itne sare students ko compromise nai krskte yeh, idk whats gotten into these retards jo soche begair aise itne barhe steps le rahe


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ikr..Monday ko e pata chalay ga..Allah khair karay :/


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Weed said:
> ...


Haha


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Well. If this **** continues, I'll just return to Germany. F this ****. Ain't got time for this.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

Lol I got into Akhter saeed lekin UHS mjhy lmdc mai daal dygi cip k through coz preference lmdc ko di thi mainy &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mera ulta scene hai mene lmdc 2nd pe rakha aur Akhtar Saeed first pe xD
Aur abi me lmdc jaraha lol


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

Haha chlo ap lmdc mai rehna or mai akhter saeed mai hm apni seats exchange kralengy


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hahaha chalo sahi hai :joy:


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

What will be the estimated merit for bds and mbbs ...
According to cip ?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stop wasting your time and get your admissions before the seats are booked. This is a load of bullsh*t. No one gives a fu*k about what PM&DC wants anymore. 
They are just trying to redeem their bit*hy egos since their heads are stuck too far up their a**es.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Weed said:


> So do we have to apply again now even though the classes are starting on 28th? Anybody?


wait? what? I thought you got admission in shalamar?? do we have to apply again?? I'm soo confused, what happened?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > So do we have to apply again now even though the classes are starting on 28th? Anybody?
> ...


Same question. I got in shalamar too. And now I'm mega confused because UHS is putting up a merit list on 1st. How does it hope to cancel all current admissions and do news ones from scratch? And then have so much money refunded to kids? It's mega chaos. But on the other hand, many kids applied via UHS and nowhere else which is why UHS is doing this I think? 
But then again, it cannot cancel all admissions which happened. So wait for 29th or 27th I think. That's the day they're going to pass a final statement. I HOPE. I hope it works in favor of everybody.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Same question. I got in shalamar too. And now I'm mega confused because UHS is putting up a merit list on 1st. How does it hope to cancel all current admissions and do news ones from scratch? And then have so much money refunded to kids? It's mega chaos. But on the other hand, many kids applied via UHS and nowhere else which is why UHS is doing this I think?
> But then again, it cannot cancel all admissions which happened. So wait for 29th or 27th I think. That's the day they're going to pass a final statement. I HOPE. I hope it works in favor of everybody.


same! this year is just a mess


----------

